# à front renversé



## totor

Amigos,

es evidente que esta expresión significa simplemente *inverso*, pero también es posible que exista, dentro del vocabulario económico, alguna frase equivalente que desconozco:

El autor está comparando la actitud de los investigadores universitarios y la investigación privada (por ejemplo farmacéutica).

Mientras los primeros participan al resto de la comunidad y ponen en el dominio público sus descubrimientos, *dans le cas de la recherche privée, c'est exactement le contraire: les laboratoires sont en concurrence et ne coopèrent pas. […] Une fois la découverte réalisée, les firmes en gardent l'usage privatif. C'est donc un modèle à front renversé de celui qu'il faudrait.*

Les aclaro que dice *de celui qu'il faudrait* por lo que escribe a continuación: *El modelo del open science y la cultura del homo academicus, cuya principal motivación es el reconocimiento de sus pares, están mejor adaptados a la creación de ideas nuevas que la economía de mercado.*


----------



## GURB

Hola Totor
Aunque no he encontrado nunca esta expresión, según el contexto la entiendo como: ... _un modelo inverso a aquel que se necesitaría. _Espera más opciones.Un saludo


----------



## chics

Buenas.

Yo también lo entiendo así. Sería lo contrario de _en la misma línea que_ (= _de front_).

Pero _front_ también es un frente de guerra. Así que tal vez podrías utilizar una traducción libre del tipo: _...un modelo que lucha en el frente contrario del que se necesitaría._

Saludos, chicos.


----------



## totor

Queridos Chics y Gurb, les pido disculpas por mi descortesía  , pero acabo de ver vuestros posts, que les agradezco enormemente.


----------



## Mirelia

Queridos Totor y demás coforeros: 

Para variar (!), la cosa es más complicada de lo que parecía. Tampoco yo conocía la expresión. En el caso de tu consulta, Totor, está claro que la traducción por "inverso" es correcta. Pero un ligero paseo por Internet nos muestra empleos que difícilmente aceptarían la misma solución. Y que difícilmente aceptarían una misma solución para todos ellos.

Les copio algunos:

Débat *à front renversé* sur le libéralisme 

Dans un combat *à front renversé*, les Démocrates ont abandonné tout discours moral…

Sympathisants de gauche et de droite jouent cependant *à front renversé* : les premiers mettent l'accent sur la lutte contre le chômage plutôt que la lutte *...*

Nicolas Sarzkoy, l'ancien élu de Neuilly, est donc *à front renversé* avec l'actuel député du Béarn. Le premier intéresse les classes moyennes et l'électorat *...*

On comprend que Le Monde ait pu titrer un article, dès le 30 octobre 2002, "L'immigration *à front renversé*", voulant dire par là - pour s'en féliciter, on s'en doute - que le gouvernement de droite actuel était plus immigrationniste que celui de gauche qui l'avait précédé.

Por supuesto, en todos estos casos está la idea de algo que se da "en forma inversa" o "al revés". Pero me pareció interesante plantear la cuestión desde esta otra perspectiva, que situaría esa expresión francesa entre las que detestamos encontrar en nuestras traducciones...


----------



## chics

Cara a cara. Uno contra uno...


----------



## totor

Mirelia said:


> que situaría esa expresión francesa entre las que detestamos encontrar en nuestras traducciones...



La vida del traductor es un sacerdocio, Mirelia…


----------



## Mirelia

chics said:


> Cara a cara. Uno contra uno...


 
Está bien, Chics, pero yo no dije que no hubiera soluciones, que no pudiéramos encontrar soluciones. Sólo señalé la dificultad. No estoy segura de que tu propuesta valga uniformemente para todos los ejemplos que puse.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

_ Le front renversé_ (según entiendo de lecturas sobre estrategia militar  ¡lo que hay que hacer en WR! ) es cuando un ejército tiene que darle la vuelta a su frente porque está atacado también por la retaguardia o que (en unos casos) su propia retaguardia (sea militar o sea la población civil) se rebele contra el ejército.



> La technique redevient reine ; la bataille     à front renversé remplace la subversion idéologique


source
Esta frase sigue un párrafo en el que se explica que las poblaciones que en un principio vieron la invasión ("de liberación") napoleónica, empezaron a combatir en contra del invasor a entender que esta invasión era imperial (me suena muy actual).

De _frente invertido_ se encuentran resultados en Google, pero pocos, pero describen el mismo fenómeno.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Bravo, Martine!

(t'as compris, Mirelia?)


----------



## Mirelia

Magnífico lo de Martine. Es extraordinario lo que, gracias a ella y también a otros, se aprende en este foro.

Pero, Totor, mi "queja" se mantiene. Porque conocer el origen de una expresión y entender su sentido no siempre implica ipso facto traducirla como conviene. Salvo que te parezca de lo más fácil traducir "à front renversé" en los ejemplitos que di antes. En cuyo caso te agradeceré lo hagas cuanto antes y nos lo comuniques. Ah, todo eso en un ratito... Porque si te lleva tres días, no vale. Consciente de que nos estamos yendo del hilo, dejo aquí.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...

Sobre los dos primeros ejemplos que nos das, Mirelia, no puedo opinar por falta de más contexto.
En los tres últimos sí que se trata del mismo "contexto" ya que vemos, en la campaña actual de las elecciones en Francia, cómo los candidatos se ven obligados a apropiarse ideas que suelen ser del otro bando, empujados por su electorado que ve una necesidad de apartarse de la clásica dicotomía derecha/izquierda.
Por dar un ejemplo, vemos a Royal defender las empresas y a Sarkosy defender a los trabajadores (cada uno a su manera, claro).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Mirelia

Claro, Martine, entiendo bien la situación política actual en Francia, y estos efectos que la vuelven tan poco "correcta".
Ahora bien, de ahí a que me parezca sencillo traducir los textos que cité hay una gran distancia. No digo que sea imposible, digo que es difícil lograrlo sin apelar a excesivas paráfrasis o explicaciones. 

El motivo de mi insistencia en la cuestión es la frecuente comprobación de que los traductores suelen entusiasmarse con una primera solución "salvadora" para cierto problema, y pasan a usarla en cualquier contexto. A mi juicio, esto se debe en buena medida a un déficit en el tipo de lectura que se debe practicar en este oficio. 

Pero el tema excede a lo que puede plantearse en un foro como este. 

Te agradezco nuevamente lo oportuno de tus hallazgos y aportaciones.


----------



## totor

Mirelia said:


> El motivo de mi insistencia en la cuestión es la frecuente comprobación de que los traductores suelen entusiasmarse con una primera solución "salvadora" para cierto problema, y pasan a usarla en cualquier contexto. A mi juicio, esto se debe en buena medida a un déficit en el tipo de lectura que se debe practicar en este oficio.



Es muy interesante lo que decís, Mirelia, y más de una vez lo he padecido, creyendo que una traducción que fue genial en su momento podía usarse una y otra vez sin cambiar una letra. Demás está decir que me he llevado grandes sorpresas  .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...

Estoy de acuerdo Mirelia, pero en mi ejemplo (la política), se tiende con facilidad a utilizar el vocabulario militar en política (también en deporte además).
Estamos en campaña, los partidos movilizan sus tropas, los debates televisivos son lides, los candidatos sacan su artillería, responden a los ataques, hacen frente a sus adversarios, hay frases o miradas asesinas... (seguro que hay más).

En el contexto de Totor, que es la economía, también es sabido que las compañías, los laboratorios están "en guerra" (¿cómo no recordar la polémica sobre el descubrimiento del virus del SIDA? o la, más reciente sobre la disminución del tiempo de las patentes) ya que los intereses en juego son muy importantes.
Por lo que podemos ver en Google (700 resultados en francés) la frasecita todavía no ha ganado demasiados adeptos, el porvenir nos dirá si pasará al lenguaje corriente o no.

Sin asegurar nada (acepto contradicciones ), pienso que en los contextos en los que un fuerte afrontamiento entre dos partes es patente se podrá utilizar el _frente renversé_. ese.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

11 años después, y sin recordar en absoluto este hilo que yo mismo puse, volví a poner otro con la misma locución, que acabo de borrar, para seguir acá.

Como bien decía Mirelia en su post #5:


Mirelia said:


> la cosa es más complicada de lo que parecía


así que copio y pego:

Después de buscar y rebuscar en una gran cantidad de diccionarios, tanto en papel como digitales, sin encontrar prácticamente nada, debo darme por vencido.

¿Qué significa la locución '*À* *fronts renversés*'?

¿En campos opuestos? ¿En frentes invertidos? ¿Con estrategias invertidas?

La única definición que pude encontrar dice _(Militaire)_ En ayant le territoire ennemie derrière soi, en parlant de combattre.

Lamentablemente, no hay mucho contexto que pueda darles, porque se trata del título de un artículo, en _Le Diplo_, para más datos.

Lo que sí puedo decirles es que parece ser una de las locuciones favoritas de los diarios y revistas para titular un artículo: de las 5000 y pico de apariciones en Google, creo que en el 90 % de los casos está solo en el título.

Mi artículo expone cuatro citas de diferentes personas que hablan bien o mal de la renegociación del TLCAN, desde diferentes lugares, con lo cual más bien parecería tratarse de mi primera opción: en campos opuestos.

La primera aparición en Google remite a wordreference inglés-francés, donde al parecer se habla de dos lecturas distintas sobre un mismo tema.

(Esta misma no apareció, seguramente porque entrecomillé "*À* *fronts renversés*", en plural).



Cintia&Martine said:


> Por lo que podemos ver en Google (700 resultados en francés) la frasecita todavía no ha ganado demasiados adeptos, el porvenir nos dirá si pasará al lenguaje corriente o no.


11 años después, la frasecita se recontramultiplicó…


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

totor said:


> Mi artículo expone cuatro citas de diferentes personas que hablan bien o mal de la renegociación del TLCAN, desde diferentes lugares, con lo cual más bien parecería tratarse de mi primera opción: en campos opuestos.


No me atrevo a decir nada firme pero tengo una sospecha: ¿no se tratará de que de aquellos que sostienen cierta posición cabría esperar la contraria, y viceversa? Como cuando decimos que Fulano, que es claramente de derecha, corrió a Mengano por izquierda.


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¿no se tratará de que de aquellos que sostienen cierta posición cabría esperar la contraria, y viceversa?


Claro, sería lo lógico revisando lo que se dijo anteriormente en este hilo, incluyéndome a mí mismo, pero no, y precisamente por eso mi primera opción fue (y por ahora sigue siendo) 'en campos opuestos'.

Veamos (extrayendo en todos los casos una frase):

Dos senadores demócratas dicen: 1) _C’est un grand pas en avant, et je suis ravi que les trois pays aient travaillé ensemble pour parvenir à un accord_; 2) _L’accord final doit éliminer les incitations aux délocalisations, augmenter les rémunérations des travailleurs américains et inclure des normes environnementales et sociales fortes, avec des mécanismes de contrainte_.;
un lobbista conservador dice: _L’administration Trump excède même les demandes des gauchistes les plus audacieux_;
y el representante de un think tank neoliberal: _Contrairement aux affirmations du président Trump, le nouveau traité marque d’importants reculs et impose des restrictions qui vont entraver le commerce et l’investissement, au risque d’étouffer la croissance_.

O sea, dicen exactamente lo que tienen que decir.

Como se dice en el barrio, León: habló la vaca y dijo mu.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> ¿Qué significa la locución '*À* *fronts renversés*'?
> 
> ¿En campos opuestos? ¿En frentes invertidos? ¿Con estrategias invertidas?
> 
> La única definición que pude encontrar dice _(Militaire)_ En ayant le territoire ennemie derrière soi, en parlant de combattre.
> 
> …


Por si te puede ayudar y según el Larousse:


*À fronts renversés, *
se dit lorsque des personnes reprennent des arguments habituellement utilisés par leurs adversaires : Sur la grande distribution, la majorité et l'opposition sont à fronts renversés. (Dans le domaine militaire, on dit qu'une armée combat _à front renversé_ lorsqu'elle a le territoire ennemi derrière elle.)
Lo que entiendo es que* se invierten los papeles. *


----------



## jprr

Salut totor,
Effectivement,maintenant, "à front renversé " a le plus souvent le sens de "fonctionner à l'envers" / "inverser les rôles "...(cf. Athos ci-dessus)

Revenons à une vision globale  (!!) de ton problème...
Ton article parle d'un traité de LIBRE ECHANGE - dont on peut penser que les républicains conservateurs, traditionnelment pour le libre echange, vont être "pour", et les démocrates plutôt "réservés" ou "contre" ...
Or dans tes citations, les démocrates se félicitent et le conservateur est opposé 
Alors non, la vache n'a pas dit meuh
enfin... pas vraiment.


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> la vache n'a pas dit meuh


Yo creo que sí.

Como se supone que los demócratas son más progresistas, ellos festejan las cosas positivas del acuerdo, como aumentar las remuneraciones y cuidar el ambiente, cosa que los republicanos consideran que están más a la izquierda que los izquierdistas más audaces.

O sea, festejan o critican lo que siempre festejaron o criticaron.

No veo que


Athos de Tracia said:


> se invierten los papeles


aunque


jprr said:


> maintenant, "à front renversé " a le plus souvent le sens de "fonctionner à l'envers" / "inverser les rôles "...(cf. Athos ci-dessus)


Sí se invertirían si dijeran lo contrario de lo que dicen cada uno de ellos.

O por lo menos eso me parece…


----------



## jprr

Parce que tu ne veux pas comprendre, ou tu as oublié,  que tu traduis le titre de l'ARTICLE, et pas les propos des gens cités 
Tu peux relire mon précédent message - envisage la question globalement...


----------



## totor

Mais si, JP, je le sais bien, mais comment vais-je traduire 'los roles se invirtieron' s'ils disent (à mon avis) les mêmes choses qu'ils ont dit toujours !


----------



## jprr

De tener que traducirlo yo diría:
Actuando a/con papeles invertidos/intercambiados

Sin pretender a que sea correcto o la mejor versión posible. Solamente como mi último intento de explicartelo ¿ves?


----------



## totor

Disculpame, JP, pero ¿sabés qué me gustaría que me expliques?

¿Por qué piensan ustedes que esos comentarios que hacen son los contrarios a los que deberían hacer desde su posición de demócratas y republicanos?

¿Soy tan ciego que no veo lo que ustedes ven con tanta claridad?

Porque esa es la madre del borrego y lo que no termino de entender.

Una vez que yo entienda que realmente se trata de personas que 


Athos de Tracia said:


> reprennent des arguments habituellement utilisés par leurs adversaires


voy a estar de acuerdo con ustedes.

Pero no mientras piense que habló la vaca y dijo mu…

Si un pacifista dijera 'hay que ir a la guerra', o un guerrero dijera 'hay que hacer la paz' estaría todo clarísimo, pero yo no veo que esas personas citadas digan algo diferente de lo que dijeron siempre.


----------



## jprr

Ya te lo expliqué en el post #20
a pesar de hablar como demócratas o republicanos, los republicanos estan en contra y los demócratas a favor.
Así de sencillo.


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> los republicanos estan en contra y los demócratas a favor


Eso es cierto…

Creo que todos tienen razón, queridos, y les pido disculpas por mi testarudez, pero yo soy a veces un poco lerdo de entendederas .


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

jprr said:


> Ton article parle d'un traité de LIBRE ECHANGE - dont on peut penser que les républicains conservateurs, traditionnelment pour le libre echange, vont être "pour", et les démocrates plutôt "réservés" ou "contre" ...


¡Excelente!
Un simple ejemplo de "inversión de los papeles":


totor said:


> un lobbista conservador dice: _L’administration Trump excède même les demandes des gauchistes les plus audacieux_;


¡Un conservador diciendo esto es... hasta surrealista, si se quiere!


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¡Un conservador diciendo esto es... hasta surrealista, si se quiere!


Justamente ese era el problema, León, y lo que a mí me confundía.

No es para nada surrealista, es lo que cualquier conservador diría del acuerdo cuando ve que para que no cobren impuestos en la aduana tienen que pagarle a los empleados de cualquier país del mundo lo mismo que en Estados Unidos.

Lo surrealista sería que un izquierdista se quejara de eso.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

De todos modos, querido totor, y suponiendo que se trata del mismo artículo de Lori Wallach de otro hilo, yo creo que saldrías de dudas con el título de marras si tuvieras acceso al texto original que no puede ser en francés.

Pero a mí me da en la nariz que será algo como "*el mundo al revés*"


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> el mundo al revés


¡Ese sí que es un buen título, Athos!

Y no, solo tengo la versión francesa.


----------

